# FLI Audio?



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

I did find out that "FLI is the little brother brand of Vibe". A larger pro mobile audio company based in the UK as well.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

What are the T/S specs?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Not bad for an initial install . Finished mine last month total cost for OFC wiring and crossover came to just over $ 120.00 the sound is better then I could have imagined well worth the time and effort .


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> What are the T/S specs?



No idea. Nothing much in the manual other than what I posted.


----------

